# Ebay - Cold Air Intake Question



## 240aboveall (Jun 24, 2003)

Are the cold air intakes sold on Ebay even worth buying or are they made out of cheap parts? My main concern is the filter itself. If it's not a K&N is will it still be as good? Has anyone purchased a cold air intake off of Ebay? Do you notice a difference after putting it on? Is there a better place to purchase an intake at a fairly decent price? I have a 93' 240sx. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

my friend bought a cheap cold air intake for his civic off of Ebay. He said he didn't notice any difference except for that sound


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

All you need is the filter. I put a HKS filter on and i felt a slight difference. But I only put the filter. I think its pointless to put a chrome intake only because it gets hotter faster. So thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea i noticed that too.....my brothers freind has a cold air intake on his 240 and it gets pretty hot really fast...thanks though...now ill remember to just get a filter instead


----------



## sniperboss (Jun 19, 2003)

Hand made cold air intakes are the best... mine is a piece of gutter tubing hooked up to a [email protected] filter 300zx style... i got like 7 hp at the wheels... and it cost me 35 dollars to make....


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Good job but I HIGHLY HIGHLY HIGHLY doubt you made 7 HP at the wheels with a CAI. Did you do before and after dyno runs???


----------



## 240aboveall (Jun 24, 2003)

So what you all are telling me is it would be pointless to install a CAI. Rather install just a K&N filter in the original air box?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

240aboveall said:


> *So what you all are telling me is it would be pointless to install a CAI. Rather install just a K&N filter in the original air box? *



get your K&N or whatever and you can use several things. You can fabricate a intake from metal pipes. Autozone or whatever sells pipe pieces. you can make a custom one from that. Or PVC piping all they way from the intake manifold. I personally think 200 for an intake is RAPE


----------

